# Pilote Canon Laser Shot LBP-1120



## foliepiwon (16 Janvier 2006)

Voici si qqns cherche le piote(ce n'est pas un generic)
Il est en japonais mais click sur http en bleu en bas et suivez comme d'ab.
Les clicks sont sur les même emplacements comme en français pour i'installation d'un program sur HD.
Ajoutez le canon sur system prefrence, mac va chercher tout seul le pilote et voila!
J'ai le ficher.dmg(40mb, un peu lourd pour email alors, si qqns le veut par ftp, envoyez moi un mot.
j'ai testé le pilote sur mon imac g5(tiger) et ça marche bien.

(desolée pour mes fautes en français;je ne suis pas fraçaise d'origine):rose: 

Good luck!


----------



## arild83 (8 Septembre 2006)

Merci infiniment!


----------



## gfrancony (15 Février 2012)

Bjr,
Je re-déterre ce sujet, y a t'il maintenant un driver pour la CANON LBP1120 sous SNOW LEOPARD?
Merci de votre aide


----------

